# A detailed guide to the Desktop and nvidia optimus



## gop (Jul 20, 2018)

Hello to all,

may I ask if the is any updated and valid, detailed guide to set a Desktop with FreeBSD 11.2? Also, what is status of the nvidia optimus issue?

Thank you in advance...


----------



## Matty (Jul 24, 2018)

Best you get is Intel driver working imo. 
Personally I never got the Nvidia to work let alone auto switch.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 24, 2018)

gop said:


> may I ask if the is any updated and valid, detailed guide to set a Desktop with FreeBSD 11.2?


Handbook: Chapter 5. The X Window System


----------

